# helmet brim



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

since I'm going to the dark side--going to try leaving my cowboy hat home in lieu of a *gulp* helmet, I will have to get sun protection. I see several styles/brands. I need one that will cover my ears and neck, keep rain from running down my back and stand up to gale force wind. we have very very strong wind here.

I had gotten this dandy sun hat for just out in the yard, garden etc. love it. except with a good wind, it flips up and reveals my skin. so its not much good! I dont' wish to spend 30-40bucks and find out it flips up in wind.

have any of you modified something that works as well as the bought ones? 

I *know* helmets are a very good idea, esp since I'll be riding alone much of time, far from home, but this is such a hard step for me. I really like my c.boy hats, but the idea of having a cracked noggin in the bottom of some pasture, alone for 10 hours before I'm even noticed as missing, uh, no thanks. so why is this such a hard thing to do??! I again, will be the first one in the county to do it. I"m tryign to see myself as not an oddball but a trendsetter instead! :hobbyhors


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I thought there was a cowboy hat style helmet but I have a whole bunch of spare males in my house today because friends of the test pilot had either an occupational accident underfoot. If nobody else has any suggestions, I'll take a look and see what I can find after I get them all fed. 

Incidentally, any idea what one feeds 9 males on short notice?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

now THAT is something I can do, and have done often....whimpies and beans. put some canned peaches out, they like those usually. 

if you have one, pressure cook a roast, boil some potatoes, make some corn or gr. beans. 

plenty of coffee. toss in some bars while they eat, esp if you have ice cream. brownies with ice cream is never snubbed!

spaghetti is another quickie, or spanish rice, tacos, or chili n cornbread.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thus far they have eaten a very large pan of lasagna, three pies I had stashed in the freezer and a couple dozen cinnamon buns I had stashed for the guy that told them to call his mommy because she was close and an awesome cook. I'd hate to see what they eat like when they aren't scared stiff.

Ultimately, the western style helmets were discontinued but I did find pictures of women who had removed the crown from old western hats and fit the brim over their helmets. You're handy enough to make that work.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

This place has a wide brim that fits over helmets. I need to get one of those!

https://www.saddleuptack.com/xcart/product.php?productid=86


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

There was a woman trainer on Mustang makeover that wore her cowboy hat over a helmet.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 21, 2009)

I got a Da Brim last fall, so I've only used it for a few weeks before winter came. However, so far I really like it. It does a great job of shading the back of the neck, and while I haven't ridden in the rain with it on yet, the shape does look like it will divert rainwater off the back well (If your helmet is vented you'd have to put something over the top to waterproof it). I did ride in some wind and it worked well, not extreme wind yet, but based on reviews from endurance riders out west it sounds like it stays on through anything.

http://www.dabrim.com/html/products/equestrian.htm


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm thinking the petite da brim. they seem to think it'd stay on in our winds here, better than the larger brim. I like the looks of that other one, with the lady with the long white ponytail. i can't believe the cost of either tho! wow, almost as much as the helmet! i would just get a cowboy hat and jamb the brim on the helmet, but wouldn't that take a very very large hat???

i have mentioned to a couple ppl about getting a helmet and both said 'but your horse is gentle'. yesterday I was riding with hubs, and my horse slipped and fell. now, he did just lay there while i got off and then led him up the bank another path. BUT, I could've very well had another outcome, and ESP. if i'm alone?! 

i don't know why I feel so silly about the whole thing, i really don't give a hoot what other think usually! i'm trying to think of myself as not the oddball, but as a trendsetter instead!!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have seen endurance riders have a cloth hanging down from their helmet to cover their ears and neck. I've used a Cashel wide brim and an endurance brim that velcroed on like a regular one but was way larger. The big brim worked fine but did not cover my neck.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Could always find a cheap cowboy hat and cut the brim off that and attach it to your helmet. 

Glad you were not hurt when your horse fell! 

There are many low profile helmets out there, so they don't look at big on ones head.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

You wouldn't have wanted the western style helmet. I looked at them and they were big, clunky and heavy!

There have been times I've been on a trail ride and been one of the few people wearing a helmet. People only thing of the helmet protecting your head if you fall off. But it does more than that. I don't know how many times I've been clunked by a branch that was a little lower than I realized and it hit the helmet just over my eyes hard enough to make it move on my head.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

and your name is 'dizzy', tehehe. but yeah, that's another issue that I've dealt with, again, more worrisome to me when I'll be going alone for many hours. 

could you guys please tell me....the helmet size I need is 7. the brand I'm looking at goes right up to 7 in the small-med. category. will it be too snug? the next size up is much too large. or do I need to find a brand that my size fits mroe in the middle of a category?? am I making sense?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

dizzy said:


> You wouldn't have wanted the western style helmet. I looked at them and they were big, clunky and heavy!
> 
> There have been times I've been on a trail ride and been one of the few people wearing a helmet. People only thing of the helmet protecting your head if you fall off. But it does more than that. I don't know how many times I've been clunked by a branch that was a little lower than I realized and it hit the helmet just over my eyes hard enough to make it move on my head.


That is the reason I started using a helmet all those years ago. I got a 16'3" horse and discovered all the branches that other people snipped off above their heads but at a level above what I noticed til I clunked into it with my forehead. Beside it was a long way down.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

chewie said:


> and your name is 'dizzy', tehehe. but yeah, that's another issue that I've dealt with, again, more worrisome to me when I'll be going alone for many hours.
> 
> could you guys please tell me....the helmet size I need is 7. the brand I'm looking at goes right up to 7 in the small-med. category. will it be too snug? the next size up is much too large. or do I need to find a brand that my size fits mroe in the middle of a category?? am I making sense?


Use a cloth tape measue and put it around your head just above you eyebrows. Most helmet ads have a size chart. 
The right size is important. Even going from short to long hair made a difference for me.
Too big will fall over your eyes and too small is uncomfortable.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Your best bet for finding a helmet to fit you is, if at all possible, try different ones on! Right now, I have a Troxel. But, it doesn't quite fit me properly. There's another brand, can't recall the name right now, that fits me better. I asked for one for Christmas, hubby told me to go and buy it. I just haven't had a chance to get to the store where they sell it. But then again, w/this crazy weather, I haven't been riding.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006G07Z5Q/ref=gno_cart_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2405GMKHPZ68H

i'm thinking to get this one. from what reviews i seen, its like the tippery one but less cost. and i hear ya on the tall horse/low branch thing, copper is 16.2, we find lots of branches!! 

so, denim or navy??


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

They do have helmets with an adjustable fit knob on the back, which allows you to tighten or loosen helmet a bit to get the best fit. Helmet SHOULD make your eyebrows go up and down when rocked on your head, stay on when you lean over and chinstraps is NOT fastened. Chinstrap is to prevent helmet coming off if helmet is bumped or hit off center. Chinstraps should ALWAYS be snuggly fitted. Show photos with sloppy chinstraps that are fashionable, don't provide a lot of protection in keeping helmet on tight. International makes the adjustable fit harness inside, and also a couple other makers if you check the descriptions. I like the adjustable fit, just a twist to fit ME, as needed, hair up or down, over ear warmers or hair net.

Also IMPORTANT, check the MFG date inside an APPROVED helmet. I expect helmet to be usable 5yers, according to that maker recommends. If manufacture date is ALREADY old, helmet then costs more for the fewer years of use left. I see MANY helmets on sale, new in box, with greatly out-dated MFG dates inside. Some over 10years old!! There is no telling what protection that helmet will provide in a fall, could have all deteriorated over time.

You may want to check the venting, get one with smaller holes to prevent branches getting in the vents. Heard of that happening, and you will be higher up, closer to those little sticks to get poked on.

Back to Safety, be real careful putting glue, paint, other things on the helmets, like just brims. Chemical interaction can damage the plastic covers, negate the protection in an accident.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 21, 2009)

chewie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006G07Z5Q/ref=gno_cart_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2405GMKHPZ68H
> 
> i'm thinking to get this one. from what reviews i seen, its like the tippery one but less cost. and i hear ya on the tall horse/low branch thing, copper is 16.2, we find lots of branches!!
> 
> so, denim or navy??


I have this one and like it. It is very similar to the Tipperary, but it has the adjustable dial in back. I did like my old style Tipperary better, but the new style doesn't fit my head right, so the Ovation it is. The best thing for fitting helmets for your comfort is to try on multiple brands, as they are all a slightly different shape (i.e. oval head vs round head)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

That's actually the one I'm planning on getting. It fits my head better than what I have. Only mine is going to be green. Otherwise, I'd probably go w/the black.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

trying on is pretty impossible--they do not sell them here. maaaybe in the town 1.5hrs away but I really don't want to go that far, so I went online. amazon has it for best price anyhow, and I got navy. then went to riding warehouse and got a petite da brim in tan, have an idea to make a nice hatband to 'merge' the 2. the site 'helmet shades' has a lady with that color combo, and i really like it.

i was the first, and probably still only one using hoof boots in my county, now a helmet? egads! I guess it helps in making me truly the 'crazy goat lady'. no one will know what to expect from me next! what a rebel.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We have Troxels. I cant wear anything heavy or tight on my head and found quite by accident that Troxels didn't give me a headache. Thankfully. But why oh why do they have to be so big?!!! The low profile ones are $$

I love the adjust knob. 2 of my dd's share my helmet so its nice to adjust quickly.

Unfortunately, the horse isnt use to helmets so when a branch scrapes the helmet he takes off. And the girls are use to donkeys that dont do such stupid things. LOL


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

First time my horse rode me under a tree (pine tree) she spooked when the needles brushed the helmet. She's since learned not to be bothered by it.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

the horse spooking is the least of my issues, at least this horse. he's one cool critter. 
i've ordered it. i did it. a navy helmet and a tan brim. will add a hat band or something like that one lady, love hers. (helmet shades site).


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Personally, I enjoy riding w/people on taller horses that are ahead of me-they knock all the cobwebs out of the way for me. I ride an Arab, so most of the other horses are taller. :icecream:


----------

